# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë të huaj >  Përkthime të ndryshme - nga unë dhe të tjerë...

## DI_ANA

Kur Me Per Veten Asgje Gazmuese Spret..
Kur Dridhesh E Vazhdon Te Jetosh Perketej Ndergjegjes..
Me Nje Gjallim Te Eger Me Nje Pohim Te Verber..
Si Nje Puls Qe Terrin Godet..
Ku Shihesh Pa Tu Dredhur Qerpiku..
Me Syte E Kthjellet E Trallises Te Vdekjes..
Atehere Thuhen Te Vertetat..barbaret..te Tmerrshmet..te Dashurat Mizori..

Thuhen Poezite..
Qe Mushkerinjte E Te Asfiksuarve I Zgjerojne..
Qe Kerkojne Jete.qe Kerkojne Ritem..
Nje Ligj Per Ate Qe U Duket E Tepert Kerkojne..

Me Shpejtesine E Instiktit..
Mrekullisht Vetetimthi..
Si Duket Magjike Realjabehet Per Ne ..me Vetveten Identike..

Poezi Per Te Vuajturin Poezi E Nevojshme..
Si Buka E Perditeshme..
Si Ajri Qe Tridhjete Here Ne Minute Na Duhet...
Per Te Jetuar E Nje Po Lavdthurese Per Te Thene..

Jetojem Em Hope Se Mezi Na Lene..
Te Themi Qe Jemi Ata Qe Jemi..
Dhe Kenget Tona Smund Te Jene Stoli Pa Mekat..
Ne Fundin E Prekim..

E Mallkoj Poezine E Stisur Si Luks Kulturor..
Nga Neutralet Qe Duke Lare Duart...
Bejne Veshin  Shurdh E Kembeve Ua Mbathin...

E Mallkoj Poezine E Atij Qe Smban Nje Ane..
Deri Ne Skaj Te Skajit..

I Marr Mbi Vete Gabimet ...
I Ndjej Mbi Vete Te Gjithe..
Ata Qe Vuajne Dhe Kendoj Sic Marr Fryme..
Kendoj E Kendoj E Duke Kenduar Prej Vuajtjeve Vetjake..
E Zgjeruar Ndihem...

Do Te Desha Tju Jap Jete Tju Nxis Per Te Vepruar..
Ndaj I Llogaris Teknikisht Mundesite E Mia..
E Ndjej Veten Eksperte Te Rangut Punetor...
Qe Punon Me Te Tjeret Ne France Sic I Thote E Saja..

E Tille Poezi Hekur Eshte Poezia Ime..
Si Nje Te Rrahur Zemrash Te Perbashket..
Arme Mbushur Me Te Ardhme Me Te Cilen..
Drejt E Ne Kraharor Mund Te Godasesh..

Seshte Poezi E Shtrydhur Pike Pike..
Seshte Produkt I Bukur Fryt I Perkryer...
Si Ajri Eshte Qe E Thethijme Te Gjithe..
Si Kenga Eshte Qe Shfryn Mllefin E Ndrydhur...

Jane Fjale Fluturake Qe I Perkasin Pa Pushim..
Si Tonat Por Jane Edhe Me...
Ne Qiell Thirrje E En Toke Veprim...
Me E Nevojshmja Gje..me E Dobishmja Gje...


..

----------


## ShocK

Nese prej meje mendja s'te hiqet,
nese per mua zemra te digjet.
Ateher afrohu dhe me prit pak mua,
Se do te vij ngadal qe te them te dua.

----------


## DI_ANA

PRILL.....


ISHTE MENGJES EDHE PRILLI SHNDRISTE..
PERBALLE HORIZONTIT TE PRARUAR PO VDISTE..
HENA E BARDHE DHE E MARRTE..
PRANE SAJ SI HIJE E HAJTHME NGADALE RRESHKISTE REJA....
ME NJE YLL TE VAGULLT PERSKAJ...


DHE PRILLI TEK SHNDRISTE GRILAT PREJ DRURI ....
I CELA E DIELLI ME RREZET E NGESHME..
ME PRURI PLOT KENGE LAURESHASH TE HARESHME...
PLOT QESHJE TE TINGULLTA KROJESH ME PRURI...
DHE ERE MARRAMENDESE TE LULEVE TE HERSHME...

PASTAJ ERDHI MBREMJA E QETE E PRANVERES...
DHE PRILLI SHNDRISTE.SKAJOVA UNE ANASH...
KANATET E DRITARES...DHE VININ PREJ ERES ...
EREMIM TRENDAFILASH.TE RENA KAMBANASH...

KAMBANA QE BIEN SE LARGU DIKU...
EREMIM EMBELCAK QE MENDTE TI MERR FARE...
PO VALLE LULISHTET KU JANE....KU ...KU..,,?...
CFARE THONE KAMBANAT ME GJUHE VAJTIMTARE?...


UNE MBREMJEN E PRILLIT E PYETA  ATEHERE....
MOS ME ERDHI SE FUNDI HAREJA NE DERE..??..
PO MBREMJA BUZEQESHI;HAREJA TASHME TE ERDHI...
TE ERDHI NE DERE ___dhe shtoi nen ze....
TE ERDHI NJE HERE ....E NUK TE VJEN ME.

----------


## DI_ANA

SYTE.........


KUR I VDIQ I DASHURI..
NE SHTEPI U PAT NDRYRE...
DHE VENDOSI TE PLAKEJ..
FILL E VETME ME KUJTIMIN DHE  ME NJE PASQYRE...
KU AI SHIHEJ NE DRITE..
MENDOI SE DO TE MUND TA RUANTE...
SI KOPRACI NE ARKE AR E ARGJEND...
GJITHE TE SHKUAREN NE NJE COPE PASQYRE...
DHE KOHA TE NDALEJ NE VEND...


VITI U MBUSH DHE KALOI....
SI I KISHTE SYTE____pyeti_____te bardha a te zez?...
TE KAFTE..TE KALTER...TE HIRTE...
SI I KISHTE O ZOT CESHTE KJO HARRESE,,???!!...



NJE DITE PRANVERE DOLI NE RRUGE....
HESHTURAZI PER TE SHETITUR ZINE DYVJECARE.....
ME ZEMER TE NDRYDHUR .....KUR..
TE QEMERI I ERRET NE NJE DRITARE...
PA TE NDRISNIN DY SY..ASGJE NUK THA..
ULI TE SAJAT DHE VAZHDOI RRUGEN....KREJT SI ATA!!

----------


## BaBa

Dy Zemra lindin

Dy Zemra qeshin

Dy Zemra qajnë

Dy Zemra vdesin.




Në emër të jetës

Jeto për mua!

Në emër të dhimbjes

Vuaj për mua!

Në emër të dashuris

Më thuaj TË DUA!

E kur të vdes un

Ti të jesh me mua!

Një këshill: ke kujdes!

Një kërkes: mos ndrysho!

Një dëshir: mos më harro!

Një genjeshter: nuk të dua!

Një e vërtet: më mungon për jetë!



Kur të pash më lindi simpatia

Kur më buzëqeshe e dita se qenka dashuria,

por kur më fole e dita

që dot më thuash TË DUA

kët e vrejta nga buzët e tua.



çdo Dit pa ty, është sie një dit pa diell.
çdo mbrëmje pa ty, është si një nat pa yje.
çdo or pa ty, ësht si një jetë pa ndjenja.
çdo minut pa ty, është një minut si mos te isha në jetë.
çdo sekund pa ty, është si mos tmë reh zemra.

Larg, Malli kërkon të më afrojë afër teje por larg, 
shume largë je .
Syt e mi të përlotur nga pritja e zgjaturë,
buzët e mija të përvluara nga etja ,
e vallë kur do ta shuaj këtë etje ??? 
Syri të kërkon, s'të gjen , 
vetëm loton dhe pret,
Zemra nuk i beson syrit , 
Qindra , mijëra kilometra largë neshë ,
Për ne nuk ka ndarje , por durim .

Një ëndërr plot ngrohtësi dhe dashuri ,
një ëndërr plot emocione dhe ndjenja ,
një ëndërr plot vujatje dhe mendime ,
një ëndërr ku mundem te them TE DUA , 
dhe shpresoj se nuk do të jet vetëm në ëndërr

Smundem të mendoj
diqka më të mir në jet ,
se të dashuroj,të kam afer të ledhatoj ,
ti ndjej puthjet tua , ta ndjej ngrohtësin tënde, 

Smundem të mendoj diqka më të mir në jet 
që ti të jesh i imi dit dhe net për mira vjet ,
për gjithmon,
Smundem të mendoj diqka më të mir në jet 
që të vdes për ty e dashur ,
Sepse jeta ime pa ty nuk ka kuptim.
më mungon shumë, ani kisha dëshir që të jem pran teje.

Dy fjalë që të gëzojn 
dy fjalë që të hidhrojnë , 
dy fjalë që tër jetën ta ndryshojn 

dy fjalë që kan domethënjen qka ndi unë për ty ,

këto dy fjalë dua që të mi thuashe edhe ti! 

dikushë thot se këto dy fjalë nuk jan shumë,

por kan shumë rëndësi ,
me këto dy fjalë mundesh ta ndërtojshë një ardhmëri ,
edhe për këtë dua të ti them ty këto dy fjalë e dashur 
TË DUA

Dora më shkruan 

Zemra më lëndon, 

më shkruaj e dashur 

në qoft se më Don!


Mbi detin e qetë lunnduronte një fletë 

mbi të ish shkruar "Të dua për jetë"
Po se besove, 

puth buzët e mia që të kuptosh se ç'është dashuria. 
Të dua aq sa më do  ti mua, 

dhe do të dua gjersa të tretem 

në qoftë se me ty do të mbetem.


Sikur qelli te ish letër 

dhe deti të ishtë bojë, 

nuk do shkruaja azgjë tjetër 

vec se ty i të dashuroj.
E di që sje për mua, 

po desha të të them "TË DUA" 

Mos bëj që jeta ime të duket kot, 

mos bëj që nga syt e mi të dalin vec lote.
Mos bëj që vdekjën ta kërkoj,

se vetëm e vdekur mund të të haroj.

Lexo këtë mesazhë që del nga shpirti im

e në me do ruaje si kujtim

Grise nëse s'më do, bëje cop e therime, 

po ta dish bashkë më të ke thyer zemrën time.

Më fal një buzqeshje zemrën mos ma lëndo, 

më thuaj dhe njëherë të dua dhe fort më përqafo.
Z'dua ta di se cila je, kjo zemër për ty po rreh, 

ky sy për ty po qan, sepse dua të të kem pranë.

Nëse një ditë do bëhem hi, 

ta dish se jam gjegur për ty.

Unë stë kërkoj të më duash shumë, 

por të paktën çerekun nga sa të dua unë.
Ndoshta t'jetoj pak se jeta rrjeth si lumë, 

ku i dihet jetës ndoshta s'jetoj dhe shumë.
Me ditë apo me vite, por sa te jetoj, 

vec teje tjetër kurrë s'do dashuroj.

Shpirti im lëkundet si tërmet. 

Atë ditë që do me dashurosh në botë do bëhet qamet.
Të betohem me Zot e se ty të dua pafundesisht.

E dashura ime të lutem kthehu përgjithmon

se zemra ime ty po të kërkon.
Unë për ty shumë po vuaj 

e këtu pa ty vetja më duket e huaj.

Mos e merr të bukur se të tradhëton, 

mere të thjeshtë, ashtu sic e meriton.

Veç një çast do doja,

veç një çast zërin ta dëgjoja,

do të doja veç fytyrën ta shikoja,

do të doja veç një çast me ty të qëndroja,

do të doja veç një çast puthjen tënde ta shikoja,

do të doja veç një çast dashurin ta kujtoja.

Lulja cel --> thahet, 

uji gurgullon -->  ftohet, 

aklispsi fillon --> mbaron,
Dashuria jonë lindi dhe do të ngelet përgjithmonë.

Duke  humbur  ty
E  humba  dhe veteveten
Dhe  tani  spo  gjej  dot 

As njërën  as  tjetrën.

Mes  akullnajave  të  shpirtit Vrapoja, 

Të  gjeja  vullkanin  e  dashurisë.
Por më  kot  më  kot  u  lodha 

Mes  akullnajave  vullkan  skish.
Një  fjalë  e pathënë  mbeti.
Një  varg  që  kurrë  nuk  u  shkrua,
Kujtimin  tënd thellë  në  zemër Groposur 

Pluhuri  I  harresës  e  ka  mbulua

Unë  hesht  ti  hesht 

Kush  të  flasë?
Unë qesh  ti qesh
Kush të kujtojë Tiktakët  e  zemrës 

Qeë  nuk  pushojnë?

Njerëzit  nga  bukuria  mos  I  shiko
Se  ajo  shpejt  të gënjen
Të tjerat  shihi  dhe  mendo
Pastaj  thuaj  më pëlqen

U prish bota, u prish dynjaja, 

dhe hupi krejt marrja. 

Ra fustani, dul miniqi, 

ma shum se shkolla, punon kafiqi. 

Del plaku ne qershi,

e hek plistin mu ba mafi....!!

Avione  që  ulen
Të  tjerë  qe  ngrihen
Valigje  që  zbrazen
Ëndrra  që  fiken
Sy  të  përmalluar
Një  lot  I  patharë
Buzë  që  dridhen
E  s’thonë  dot nje  fjalë
Një zemër  e  lodhur
Nga  zhgënjimi  tkurrur
Një  ëndërr  e  tretur
Në shkretirë  në  pluhur
Një  yll që  më  ndjek
I  heshtur  nga  lart
Me  lodhi  gjithcka
Shpirti  mu  plak
Më  lodhi  ky  fat
Më  hedh  e  më pret
Dhimbja  sot  qan
Më  lodhi  kjo jetë.

Kush troket sonte në derë?

kush me fal pak dritë në terrë?

kush jeton sonte për mua?

kush më thotë sonte TË DUA?

Në udhëkryqin e zemrës time,

Ke kujdes.

Mos e humb rrugën,

se aty të pres.

I ra zemrës e biroj,

I ra gurit e shkatroj,

I ra lules e vyshku,

I ra hekurit e dryshku.

Të vështira jan ditët,

kur syri të loton,

kur zemra nuk e gjenë

atë që shum e don.

E kam një kuti

me helm të zi

Nëse do të fejohesh për tjetrin

unë do ta pi!!!

 :shkelje syri:

----------


## ShocK

Sa poezi e bukur,
ti BaBe e ke shkruajtur.
Paske talent,
shkruaj edhe nje tjeter.
APO TE MERREN MENDTE  :ngerdheshje: 
Shaka :P

----------


## DI_ANA

Lakuriq.......



E Hirte Lindte Hena..bethoveni Mbi Tastiere...
Nen Doren E Saj Te Bardhe Nje Vaji Sec Ja Niste....
Ndersa I Binte Pianos Ne Ate Dhome Te Erret...
Nen Vezullimin E Henes Tre Here E Bukur Ishte....


Per Ne Lulet E Zemres Me Skishin Asnje Shije....
Dhe Ndoshta Edhe Qanim Sho Shokun Pa E Pare....
Cdo Note Sikur Ndizte Nje Plage Dashurie ...
Dhe Pianoja Perpiqej Te Merrte Vesh Ckish Ngjare...


Po Hynte Nga Ballkoni Nje Bryme Gjithe Yje...
Nje Ere E Pikur Frynteprej Botesh Te Padukshme....
Ndersa Ajo Me Pyeste Per Gjera Qe Si Dija....
Dhe Une I Pergjigjesha Per Gjera Te Pamundshme....


Sdo Te Kthehem Serishmi ....dhe Nata...
E Vaket E Kthjellet Do Te Bjere...
Nen Rrezet E E Henes Vetmimtare....
Ne Gjume Do Te Perhumbe Bote E Gjere....


As Trupi Qe Kam Me Sdo Te Jete...
Nga Dritarja E Celur Kanate....
Do Te Hyje Flladi I Lehte Edhe Shpirtin....
Ne Dhome Do Te Kerkoje Nje Nate...


A Thua Do Te Me Presi Njeri....
Te Kthehem Nga Mergimi Pa Kthim...
Do Te Ma Puthe Mes Lotesh Dhe Ledhesh...
Te Hidhurin Kujtimin Tim....

Por Do Te Kete Lule Edhe Yje...
Ofshama E Shpresa Do Te Kete....
Dashuri Neper Shetitoret....
Te Stolat Nen Gjethe E Flete....


Dhe Pianoja Prape Do Te Bjere....
Sic Bie Kesaj Nate Vetmimtare...
Dhe Askush I Menduar Sdo Te Ndjeje...
Sec Tinguj Ka Nen Dritare...

----------


## no name

Ajo qe ti gjithmon ke ditur!!

Te dua shume
Nga thellesia e shpirtit tim
Dhe ndonjehere
Jam i trishtuar
Se di
Se shpejt, shume shpejt do te shkosh
Ne kerkim te fatit tend
Mos e moho Dhe ti e dije
Gjithmone
Se ajo dite do te vinte
E di qe nuk kam bere asgje
per ta ndalur
Vecse te lash te shkosh
Qe-nje dite te kthehesh
Ose te pakten te me ruash gjithmon
ne ndonje cep te zemres tende
Ne perjetesi
Per dashurine time
Qe na lidhi per nje jete te tere
Te shkurter

----------


## DI_ANA

Indiferenti



Tani Do Te Jemi Te Lumtur..
Kur Asgje Cte Presim Ska...
Le Te Bien Gjethet E Thara...
Le Te Celin Lulet E Bardha...pa Cka


Le Te Ndrije Dielli Ne Qiell...
Le Te Bjere Shiu Mbi Xham...
A Sjane Te Gjitha Genjeshtra...
Te Verteta Te Gjitha A Sjane?...


Le Te Mbreteroje Mbi Bote....
Pranvera Qe Vdekje Ska...
Le Te Marre Te Papjeten Jeta...
Pa Cka....


Le Te Kete Melodi Endacake...
Pa Cka...
Cme Hyjne Ne Pune Melodite...
Kur Asgje Cte Kendojme Ska...

----------


## BaBa

> Sa poezi e bukur,
> ti BaBe e ke shkruajtur.
> Paske talent,
> shkruaj edhe nje tjeter.
> APO TE MERREN MENDTE 
> Shaka :P



E lash me aq ngaqe me moren ne tel se do i kisha mush nr, e postimeve  :ngerdheshje: 

Po jemi nga Elbasani apo sjemi MAhemi per Icik Romancitet  :perqeshje:

----------


## DI_ANA

Zemra Ime Eshte Nje Oborr



Toka Nuk Eshte E Rrumbullt...
Eshte Nje Oborr Katerkendesh...
Ku Njerezit Sillen E Sillen...
Poshte Nje Qielli Te Rende..


Pashe Enderr Sikur Bota...
Qe Nje Spektakel I Kendshem...
I Rrumbullt E I Mbeshtjelle...
Me Qiell Te Lehte Pende....
Me Qytete ...fusha Te Paqta...
Puthje E Gure Te Bere...
Me Lumenj..male E Zemra...
Si Varka Ne Det Te Gjere...



Por Bota Eshte Nje Oborr...
Ku Njerezit Sillen Ne Sere..


Kur E Kur Rri E Kundroj....
Te Kjo Frengji E Vreret....
Dhe Me Syte Prek Jeten...
E Zdrituar Qe Shoh Ne Enderr...
Dhe Them Se Bota Aspak...
Seeshte Ky Oborr Katerkendesh....
Mes Kater Muresh Te Larta....
Qe Mund Te Te Luajne Mendte...
Kodrat Degjoj..zera..
Te Lire Mes Rrapesh Fletegjere....
Fjalosjen E Bruzte Te Detit...
Qe Me Vijne Deri Ne Trikembesh....
Eshte Jeta Me Thone...
Akaciet Me Deget Si Tende...
Curlikimet E Nje Zogu...
Qeshja E Nje Djali Nen Hene....



Po Ja Qe Nga Endrra Zgjohem....
Hekurat E Qelise Me Behen....
Si Shpat I Pjerret I Gjumit....
Qe Bie Drejt E Ne Enderr...
Gdhin E Perseri Gjithcka...
Eshte Oborr Katerkendesh....
Oborr Ku Sillen Njerezit....
Sillen E Sillen Ne Sere...


Kam Kaq Shekuj Qe Kam Lindur...
I Murosur Koke E Kembe...
Qe E Kam Harruar Boten...
Harruar Flladin E Embel...
Harruar Dhogat Pa Gozhde...
Ti Ndez Dhe Ti Dredh Dhembet....
Harruar Dhogat Pa Gozhde....
Dyert Pa Kyce Te Renda...


Ndaj Me Duket Se Gjithcka....
Eshte Oborr I Ngushte Katerkendesh....
Oborr I Ngushte E I Ulet....
Poshte Nje Qielli Te Vreret...
Qe Muret E Rrufepriteset...
Fertele E Kane Bere.....
Gjithcka..gjithcka...gjithcka....
Eshte Oborr Katerkendesh....


Oborr Ku Sillet E Sillet....
Zemra Ime E Cmendur....
Zemra Ime E Plagosur....
E Cila Po Ashtu E Ka Formen....
E Nje Oborri Katerkendesh.....

Oborr I Ngushte Ku Njerezit...
Sillen E Sillen Ne Sere...

----------


## BaBa

Dëshiroj të shof me sy,

të mos më djeg malli për ty,

sikur të isha reze hane,

do të hi në dhomën tande,

vetëm ta dish se sa të dua,

s'do tjetosh as një orë pa mua!







Kur të pash




Kur të pash më lindi simpatia,

kur më buzëqeshe e dita se qenka dashuria,

por kur më fole e dita, 

që do t'më thaush të dua,

këtë e vrejta nga buzët e tua!





Hapi krahët shpirti im!




Hapi krahët lartë në qiell,

ti për mua je diell,

por e lumtur prap nuk jam,

se TY afër nuk të kam!





Të dua....




Të dua, për ty vuaj!

Të dua, për ty shkruaj!

Të dua, për ty ëndëroj!

Deri në vdekje ty s'të harroj!








Do të flas për ty!




Unë jetoj, se të dua shum!

syt e tu, i shoh edhe në gjum!

Jetën do ta jap, për tënden dashuri!

në varr kur do t'më pyesin,

do të flas për ty!






Sy....!


Sy të *zi* ka plot,

por ata jan të kotë,

i vetmi për mua,

je ti në kët botë!




Zemër.......!



Më mir i varfur,

zemër PATRIOT!

Se sa i pasur,

e zemër IDIOT!







Malli për ty!




Malli për ty, frymën mandali!

Eja tek unë, një puthje ta fali!

Kur t'mi puthish buzët e mia,

e din o shpirt, qka është dashurija!

----------


## DI_ANA

Besoj Te Njeriu..........



Ndonese Jam Lindur Ne Gjak..lot E Mundime...
Ndonese Kam Lindur Ne Gjak..lot E Mundime..
Ndonese Kendoj Ne Gjak ..lot E Mundime..
Besoj Te Njeriu...

Edhe Sepse Ai Capitet...
Duke Mbajtur Mbi Krye...
Qiellin Pa Fund...
Plumbin E Mekatit Duke Mbajtur Ne Gjunje...
Besoj Te Njeriu...


Edhe Sepse Ai Mbjell E Korr...
Mbrun Hekur Me Urine Prane...
Dhe Vere Pi Te Trashe E Me Shkume ...
Besoj Te Njeriu...

Edhe Sepse Ai...
Ne Cfaredo Uji Qofte...
Hidhet Per Te Mbyturin...
Per Te Verteten...
Per Peshkun E Arte..
Per Endrren...
Besoj Te Njeriu....


Edhe Sepse Ai Ze Miqesi Me Henen...
I Jepet Ne Krahe Eres Se Hamullt...
Edhe Sepse Ai..i Dorezohet Atomit...
Besoj Te Njeriu...

Edhe Sepse Ai Me Buzagaz E Ruan...
Lulen E Thate Krrelen E Prere...
Sepse Po Buzagaz...
Kujton Femijerine...
Besoj Te Njeriu.....


Edhe Sepse Ai Bie Te Flere Nen Gjemime...
Sepse Dashuron Buze Varrit...
Sepse Mbi Germadhen Ngre Te Birin...
Dhe Pret Agimin Pas Nates Sterre...
Pret Agimin...
Besoj Te Njeriu...besoj

----------


## DI_ANA

Metamorfoze......



Ka Here Kur Une Edhe Vdekja Jemi Nje...

E Hame Buken Prej Se Njejtes Fete...
E Pime Veren Prej Se Njejtes Gote..
Dhe Miqesisht Ne Heshtje I Shkojme Oret...
E Njejtin Liber Duke Lexuar...


Ne Ato Here Vdekja...vdekja Ime..
Me Vjen Kur Une Jam Vetem Ne Shtepi...
Rrime Atehere E Fjalosim Shtruar...
Per Gjithe Sa Ndodh Ne Bote Rrotull Nesh..
Si Per Te Gjitha Gjerat Qe Nuk Mund Ti Kem...
Fjalosim Shtruar Une Edhe Vdekja Ime...

Ne Ato Here Po Vec Ne Ato Here....
I Shkruan Vdekja Poezite E Mia...
E Mi Lexon..ndersa Une Behem Vdekje..
E E Degjoj Ne Heshtje..ashtu Sic Dua...
Te Me Degjoje Ajo Kur Lexoj Une...

Ka Here Kur Une Edhe Vdekja Jemi Nje....
E Koha Rrjedh Ngadale E Ne E Ndajme...
Vdekja Edhe Une...pa U Shtirur Fare...
Duke U Marre Vesh Me Dinjitet...
Pastaj Cdo Gje Rikthen Ne Vend Te Vet...
Dhe Udhen E Vet Vazhdon Sikush Prej Nesh.....

----------


## DI_ANA

Deshire Ne Agim......



Tani Agimi Po Me Sjell Nje Degez...
Me Trendafila Te Bardhe..por Une Si Dua..
Jo Per Keta Trendafila ..po Per Kundermimin ...
E Kurmit Tend Kam Ardhur Deri Ketu...

Jam Zgjuar..kurmi Yt I Paharrueshem...
Kujtimin Tend Do Ta Permbyte...
Ti Me Auroren E Trishte Njesh Je Bere ...
Dhe Siper Tokes Ngrihesh Qetesisht...

Drejt Meje Vjen Me Bonjakerine E Dites...
Dhe Shtratit I Afrohesh Krahehapur...
Ashtu Si Ardhja E Ngadalte E Dimrit...
Ashtu Si Zgjimi Nga Nje Harrim I Zgjatur....

I Verber E I Vdekshem Mbi Mishin Tend...
Mbi Gjoksin Tend Ku Zbardhin Dy Vetmi...
Ve Zemren Time E Mbaj Vesh..ne Dhe...
Ne Toke Te Askujt Zemra U Kthye Tani...

Si Nje Kumtim I Shpejte Vetetime...
Nje Dore E Zgjatur Prej Nje Enderrimi...
Tani Me SjE..dhe Nje Zbardhim Kopshtijesh..
Cel Lulet Per Kete Deshiren Time...

Te Desha Ndoshta Per Gjethen Ngjyre Ar...
Qe Ne Zemren Tende Njihja Vjeshte Per Vjeshte...
Po Sot Jo Me..te Bien Klarinetat...
Feste E Ringjalljes Se Trupave Sot Eshte...

Do Te Ngrihemi Se Toku Me Agimin...
E Zhveshur Je Dhe E Bardhe..nje Perqafim...
U Bera Vone..po Iken..e Hirta Nate..
Tani Ka Mbetur Mbi Mendimin Tim....

Kurm Tjeter Me Ne Jete Skam Per Te Gjetur..
As Brenda Jetes Vete..kete E Di..
Ra Qetesi E Agimit..mund Te Shkojme...
Te Me I Larti Mal Do Ngjitemi Une E Ti...

Po Ja Ku Na Bejne Thirrje Te Harrojme...
Terr Ka Ne Rruge Edhe Ne Gjoksin Tim...
Si Nje Keshtjelle E Zbrazet Prej Kristali...
Me Behet Cope E Cike Cdo Enderrim.

----------


## DI_ANA

E Verteta..


C.eshte E Verteta A E Di?


Gastare E Thyer Ne Befasi..
Qe Mbush Me Cifla Nje Qytet..
Plis Balte Shkelur Per Ibret...
Klithme E Te Mbyturit Ne Uje..
Qime Te Furces Bere Rremuje...
Gjak Ne Lekure Te Holle Kali..
Uje I Kulluar Si Kristali...
Ne Gishterinjte E Nje Zuzari...
Ca Vezullime Ngjyre Ari..
Ne Hekurin E Shatit Te Zi...
Qe Ne Kopshte ..ne Erresi..
Zhvarros Kokallla Varr Me Varr..
Ne Letra Hile..ne Pune Qar...
Liqene Rruges Qosh Me Qosh...
Dhembje..mekat..frikesim Dhe Bosh..
Mendime E EnDrra Ndare Me Dysh...
Njeriu Qe Kam Perpara Sysh.

----------


## DI_ANA

Ngulmim...



Leri Ne Bregun E Te Sotmes.....
Rrobat E Tua Dhe I Zhveshur...
Hidhu Ne Bregun E Te Nesermes...

Dielli Plak Si Perendi...
Tu Dukte Per Cdo Agim....
I Ri Ne Duart E Tua Te Zbrazeta....

Nga Ky Luadh Me Lule..tani Krejt I Perdiellur...
Shperthen Me Vrull Drej Teje I Trishte Shpirti Im...
Mbremja Bie Ngadale Ne Ajrin Tingujdredhur....
Nje Iluzion I Lashte Reketin Ne Perendim....


Marrezia E Plages Sime Me Beka Te Pamate...
Te Ndritshem E Te Arte Si Det Te Shqetesuar...
Te Ti Kthehem Serishmi Ne Agim Te Kesaj Nate...
Nga Dielli Perflakur...nga Qielli Parfumuar.

----------


## DI_ANA

Udhetim Perfundimtar....



Do Te Iki....dhe Do Te Mbeten Zogjte...
Me Kenge Ne Goje...
Do Te Mbetet Kopshti Im...pemet E Gjelbra ...
Dhe Pusi Ne Oborr...


Cdo Pasdite Qielli Do Te Jete I Kalter E I Qete...
Dhe Fshati Do Te Perterihet Cdo Vit....
Dhe Ne Ate Kend Te Kopshtit Me Lule E Gelqere...
Do Te Bredhe I Permalluar Shpirti Im.....


Do Te Iki...dhe Do Te Mbes Vetem Pa Vater....
Pa Peme Te Gjelber...pa Pus Ne Oborr....
Pa Qiell Te Kalter E Te Qete....
Dhe Do Te Mbeten Zogjte Me Kenge Ne Goje..

----------


## DI_ANA

I Di Te Gjitha Perrallat....

Shume Gjera Vertet Nuk I Di....
Po Une Sflas Per Ato Qe Si Di....

Te Gjitha Ckam Pare..jane Te Verteta...
Dhe Kam Pare....
Se Djepin Njerezor E Kolovisin Me Nje Perralle...
Se Lotet Njerezore I Mbysin Me Nje Perralle...
Se Helmet Njerezore I Mbysin Me Nje Perralle...
Se Kockat Njerezore I Varrosin Me Nje Perralle...
Se Frika Njerezore Prej Vdekjes I Shpiku Keto Perralla...


Shume Gjera Vertet Nuk I Di...
Po Mua Me Kane Pas Vene Ne Gjume Me Perralla...
Dhe Tani I Di Permendesh Ato Perralla.

----------


## DI_ANA

Sa E Trishte..


Sa E Trishte Sa E Zymte Do Te Ishte...
Sikur Kjo Rruge Te Zgjatej..te Zgjatej..te Zgjatej..
E Pergjate Saj Te Perseriteshin Ne Pambarim....
Po Ato Fshatra...po Ato Qytete ....
Po Ato Fusha...po Ato Grigja....


Sa E Trishte Sa E Zymte Do Te Ishte...
Sikur Kjo Jete Te Zgjatej Te Zgjatej Njemije Vjet......


Kush Do Ta Kalonte Dot Pa Pune?....
Kush Do Ta Bente Te Durueshme....
Kush Valle Kush Me Thuaj Te Lutem?..
Kush Dhjete Shekuj Plot Te Historise...
Deri Ne Fund Do Ti Kalonte Dot....
Kur Me Te Tjera Data Me Tjeter Rradhe...
Po Ato Ngjarje Do Te Vinin Nje Pas Nje?....

Po Ato Luftera...po Ata Kallpazane...
Po Ata Burgje ..po Ata Tirane...
Po Ato Sekte..po Ata Sharlatane...
Me Tjeter Date ...me Tjeter Rradhe...
Po Ata Poete Do Te Rivinin Nje Pas Nje?....




E Trishte Do Te Ishte....
Si Kjo Liste E Vjeter Ngjarjesh....
Perpiluar Per Ne Prej Dikujt Pergjithnje....

----------

